# SHENZHEN | Guangfeng Technology Headquarters Building | 155m | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









【蓝盾防水】聚力留仙洞，共筑总部基地


【蓝盾防水】聚力留仙洞，共筑总部基地,防水,蓝盾,天峰,留仙洞,深圳




www.163.com









光峰科技总部大厦正式奠基，打造孵化研创力量新基地 - 最新动态 - 深圳光峰科技股份有限公司


4月9日，光峰科技总部大厦奠基仪式在深圳南山区留仙洞总部基地举行。总部大厦主要用于激光技术研发中心、总部运营等功能，通过加大对激光显示技术研究领域和产品性能测试领域的软硬件投入，提升公司科学技术研究水平。



www.appotronics.com





Located in Liuxiandong Headquarters Base, Nanshan District
Location coordinates: 22°34'55.88"N 113°56'33.25"E



















Google Earth image from 03/22


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳 
Source: see watermark


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

15/09/22 by zhangz0392-


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

05/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

